# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  les recherches qui epuisent les serveurs de google et son moteur de recherche!

## kabalonda

J'ai plus rien  dire...

----------


## Sunchaser

C'est un message cod ?

----------


## RomainVALERI

Comment est-ce qu'on dit en franais :  You, Sir, have made my day.  ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Des requtes bizarres ? Si t'en r'veux...
...y'en r'n'a.  ::weird::  (disclaimer : la page contient quelques requtes au contenu explicitement choquant pour un public sensible... bref NSFW)

Surtout celle-ci



> 27. Vido dun enfant remplac par erreur contre un poulet dans le four


  ::mouarf::   :8O: 

PS : heu..... on est bien dans le sous-forum "Lectures" ?  ::marteau::

----------

